# A propos de la livraison de l'iPad mini...



## victordu66 (6 Janvier 2013)

Salut a tous je lance ce petit sujet car j'ai commandé un iPad mini 16Go Wifi sur l'Apple store le 27 décembre. Le délais de livraison affiché était "2 semaines" et après avoir passé la commande, la livraison est programmée pour le 18 janvier, plus de 2 semaines donc!
Depuis hier, (5 janvier) l'iPad est en "préparation pour l'expédition" 
N'ayant jamais passé de commande sur le store, je voulais savoir si l'un d'entre vous sait combien de temps dure l'étape "préparation pour l'expédition" et si il y a des chances que je reçoive mon iPad mini plus tot?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## Karb0ne (6 Janvier 2013)

Personnellement je dirais que tu devrais le recevoir dans la semaine


----------



## victordu66 (6 Janvier 2013)

Bizarre mais tant mieux, j'espère!! Marre d'attendre mon cadeau de noel en retard 
Ceux qui on deja commandé un produit apple sur le store, savez vous la durée de l'étape de préparation de l'expédition?


----------



## Anboystar (7 Janvier 2013)

As tu déjà reçu un code de tracking ? Moi je l ai commande le 03 et il est toujours en " articles en cours de traitement" livraison prévue pour le 28/01. J'espère qu'il arrivera avant ...


----------



## MiWii (11 Janvier 2013)

De passage à Lyon, je suis passée à l'Apple Store de Lyon Part Dieu et ils ont vraiment pas mal de stock apparement... 

Dommage de devoir attendre une livraison quand maintenant on le trouve en magasin.


Je suis repartie avec un blanc wifi 32Go, je vais pouvoir revendre le noir...


----------



## Anboystar (11 Janvier 2013)

victordu66 a dit:


> Salut a tous je lance ce petit sujet car j'ai commandé un iPad mini 16Go Wifi sur l'Apple store le 27 décembre. Le délais de livraison affiché était "2 semaines" et après avoir passé la commande, la livraison est programmée pour le 18 janvier, plus de 2 semaines donc!
> Depuis hier, (5 janvier) l'iPad est en "préparation pour l'expédition"
> N'ayant jamais passé de commande sur le store, je voulais savoir si l'un d'entre vous sait combien de temps dure l'étape "préparation pour l'expédition" et si il y a des chances que je reçoive mon iPad mini plus tot?
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!



Bonsoir,

Moi j'ai commandé le mien ce 03 janvier avec 2 semaines d'envoi et livraison le 28 janvier. Il est resté une semaine en article en cours de traitement et hier soir il est passé en preparation pour expédition. Depuis ce soir il a été envoyé avec comme date de livraison au plus tard le 22 janvier. Je le recevrai certainement avant.


----------



## Uchi (12 Janvier 2013)

Moi j'ai commandé mon iPad mini jeudi soir sur Darty, rare site à l'avoir encore stock. Du coup il arrive ce matin normalement.


----------



## Siciliano (13 Janvier 2013)

Je pense que j'ai eu de la chance moi, car j'ai commandé le 3 janvier, qu'ils ont envoyé le 9 janvier, pour le recevoir demain alors que la date de livraison était à la base le 28 janvier.


----------



## Anboystar (13 Janvier 2013)

Siciliano a dit:


> Je pense que j'ai eu de la chance moi, car j'ai commandé le 3 janvier, qu'ils ont envoyé le 9 janvier, pour le recevoir demain alors que la date de livraison était à la base le 28 janvier.



T'as reçu un numéro de suivi? Moi aucun des n° ne fonctionnent. Autant sur expeditors.com que via UPS ou TNT.

Tu es sur pck il me semble que les délais sont bien courts.....


----------



## Siciliano (13 Janvier 2013)

Anboystar a dit:


> T'as reçu un numéro de suivi? Moi aucun des n° ne fonctionnent. Autant sur expeditors.com que via UPS ou TNT.
> 
> Tu es sur pck il me semble que les délais sont bien courts.....



Oui, j'ai eu numéro de suivi directement le 9 dans l'après midi et qui a fonctionné le soir même. 
Faut prendre le "numéro de suivi du transporteur" que tu mets dans le site du transporteur (ici, TNT pour moi). 
Je t'avoue que j'ai été étonné que ce soit aussi rapide, mais c'est bien réel apparemment.


----------



## zewolf92 (15 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour/soir à tous,
après avoir fait le tour des 3 Apple store parisiens pour m'offrir un iPad mini blanc 16 gigas wifi (rupture de stock partout, même à Opéra) J'ai passé commande en ligne le 07 Janvier, annoncé expédié le 11 Janvier mais je n'ai pas encore de numéro de transporteur. Par contre, j'ai deux numéros dans le suivi de livraison..
Edit: livraison initialement annoncée le 31 Janvier, ramenée au 23.


----------



## zewolf92 (17 Janvier 2013)

Petit add-on pour vous annoncer ma livraison ce jour. Donc:
-Commandé le 07
-Expédié le 11
-Livré le 17
-Happy le 17 aussi 

Voili-voilou


----------

